# Tyre dressing



## DampDog

Could someone please suggest me a decent tyre dressing. I've not really bothered before just used some Halfords Carplan stuff simply because It's what I found in at the back of the garage.

I'm not mad keen on the really slik shiny look, I prefer the new tyre look if that makes sense.


----------



## shaunwistow

Meguiars Endurance


----------



## 0507448n

I use Valet Pro Dionysus Trim Glitz and can do the trim + tyres in one. I really like it.

Previously used Megs Endurance but just didn't get on with it.


----------



## Spuj

Megs endurance if you want to grab something from Halfords. Dodo tyromania if you don't mind spending a few more pennies :thumb:


----------



## bero1306

The best there is imo is Blackfire Tyre Gloss. Leaves a nice look. Not as shinny as Megs Gel. Some on Fleabay ATM. :thumb:


----------



## chillly

I only use penu but Gtechniq are i think going to launch one very soon. The good thing with Gtech is there kit lasts ages:thumb: So lets hope there tyre dressing is the same.


----------



## lobotomy

Posted before but I always think a picture says 100 words:

Megs Endurance need not be wet-look:


----------



## bero1306

Looks to me like there is none on. Try some Megs Gel. :lol:


----------



## Grizzle

DampDog said:


> Could someone please suggest me a decent tyre dressing. I've not really bothered before just used some Halfords Carplan stuff simply because It's what I found in at the back of the garage.
> 
> I'm not mad keen on the really slik shiny look, *I prefer the new tyre look if that makes sense. *


In that case look no further mate

http://www.zainoeurope.com/Zaino/Z-16-Perfect-Tire-Gloss/prod_13.html


----------



## Patrickm

DampDog said:


> Could someone please suggest me a decent tyre dressing. I've not really bothered before just used some Halfords Carplan stuff simply because It's what I found in at the back of the garage.
> 
> I'm not mad keen on the really slik shiny look, I prefer the new tyre look if that makes sense.


We have a couple of variants when it comes to tyre dressings and I believe Blue star A - Z would give you what you want, this leaves a very nice natural new look to the tyre and is anti-static. Unlike what I like to call the magpie effect, overly shiny where your left with a layer of greasy residue on the tyre tacky to the touch and attracts dust and dirt.

I'm sure there are a few write-ups on here check them out :thumb:


----------



## Juicy Jen

I prefer Valet Pro Dionysus ... can be on the pricey side but you only need a small and it lasts a long time


----------



## herbiedacious

+1 for blue star A to Z


----------



## Guest

Finish Kare 108AS - Top Kote Tire Dressing ... nice satin finish at a good value price as well :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32

I have both the Blackfire and the Megs, the Megs tends to fling a bit more. Just ordered some autosmart highstyle offa ebay to try, its meant to be very good.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autosmart...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item43a1b0c487


----------



## DampDog

Thanks guys. as always more good products that you can shake a stick at.


----------



## ROMEYR32

If you were closer your welcome for a sample


----------



## DampDog

Maxolen UK said:


> We have a couple of variants when it comes to tyre dressings and I believe Blue star A - Z would give you what you want, this leaves a very nice natural new look to the tyre and is anti-static. Unlike what I like to call the magpie effect, overly shiny where your left with a layer of greasy residue on the tyre tacky to the touch and attracts dust and dirt.
> 
> I'm sure there are a few write-ups on here check them out :thumb:


I'll give that a go, I have some A-Z, didn't realise it could be used as a tyre dressing..:thumb:


----------



## DampDog

I've just given A-Z a go, It's just the finish I'm after. Nice clean looking without being all "shiny" Plus it dries!!! doesn't stay sticky. If it last 2-3 weeks a shot that'll do me nicely..

Thanks for the tip...


----------



## Godderz23

Spuj said:


> Megs endurance if you want to grab something from Halfords. Dodo tyromania if you don't mind spending a few more pennies :thumb:


This.


----------



## Demetrios72

Hi Matey

+1 for Autosmart Highstyle


----------



## Guest

try autosmart krill, best value for money and a nice durable finish


----------



## Stevoraith

Looks like the original poster has found a solution he is happy with but for the benefit of anyone else I'd 100% agree with grizzle;



Grizzle said:


> In that case look no further mate
> 
> http://www.zainoeurope.com/Zaino/Z-16-Perfect-Tire-Gloss/prod_13.html


Zaino Z-16 sounds exactly what you are after. Gives a nice 'new tyre' look and importantly, it never, ever slings off!

People like different looks for their tyre dressing but if you like a 'silk' look and not something which is overly shiny or 'thick' then Z16 is the daddy!


----------



## simonjj

Got a shipment of http://tufshine.com/ kits on there way, will be in my site very soon.
Simon


----------



## chillly

Wax Attack said:


> Got a shipment of http://tufshine.com/ kits on there way, will be in my site very soon.
> Simon


Thats a very bold statement simon as in never comes off? Interested thou:thumb:


----------



## spursfan

MARK.H said:


> Finish Kare 108AS - Top Kote Tire Dressing ... nice satin finish at a good value price as well :thumb:


+1....can also be layered for a bit more shine and lasts a fair while, plus no sling, unlike some that have been mentioned:thumb:
Similar to Zaino gear in that it's milky, wonder if it's the same gear?

Kev


----------



## simonjj

chillly said:


> Thats a very bold statement simon as in never comes off? Interested thou:thumb:


I've not tried it yet myself but from the reviews i have seen and after talking to Tuf Shine it sounds very promising. :thumb:
I'll be trialling it as soon as it arrives.
Simon


----------



## The_Bouncer

Wax Attack said:


> I've not tried it yet myself but from the reviews i have seen and after talking to Tuf Shine it sounds very promising. :thumb:
> I'll be trialling it as soon as it arrives.
> Simon


Now this is something I'd be very interested in, some bold statements from Tuf Shine indeed - if it does what it says on the tin - then it will be an amazing product

Keep us posted :thumb:


----------



## halam

looks brilliant! just found these 2 vids in the first one he tries to rub it off and its completely dry :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
:tumbleweed::tumbleweed::argie::argie:

1. 




2.


----------



## Derekh929

Sounds great will you be doing samples as would like to try that tuf shine out thanks


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Grizzle said:


> In that case look no further mate
> 
> http://www.zainoeurope.com/Zaino/Z-16-Perfect-Tire-Gloss/prod_13.html


Agree given the look you want, or 3M Tyre Restorer, which is very nearly the same!


----------



## Jakub555

Very interested as well to buy it if is that good
So if this is permanent how can you remove this product from tyres , so this product should last forever ?
Cheers


----------



## PrinceClaybar

*Yes, but how?*

Megs Endurance need not be wet-look:







[/QUOTE]

Hi - can you share the details on how you get this result? Megs Endurance has always turned out shinier than I'd have liked, but your tyres look just like I'd like mine to; new but without that sticky gloss


----------



## Spuj

PrinceClaybar said:


> Megs Endurance need not be wet-look:


Hi - can you share the details on how you get this result? Megs Endurance has always turned out shinier than I'd have liked, but your tyres look just like I'd like mine to; new but without that sticky gloss[/QUOTE]

I'm not 100% sure but you may be able to buff the product once it is on the tyres to a level you are happy with.

If I can I'll try this weekend.


----------



## PrinceClaybar

Hey Spuj, I'll be interested in what you find. I did play about with it a little but never got the result I was looking for (of course that may just be down to inexperience)


----------



## wyliss

Spuj said:


> Megs endurance if you want to grab something from Halfords. Dodo tyromania if you don't mind spending a few more pennies :thumb:


Is this no just 'Rubber a Dub' by Bromoco ?


----------



## Leemack

tuf shine will never wash off :doublesho

I'll test it and see - If it does what it says, then I might aswell stop selling our tyre shine


----------



## Spuj

wyliss said:


> Is this no just 'Rubber a Dub' by Bromoco ?


I doubt that very much mate :thumb:


----------



## wyliss

Group buy anyone on Tuf Shine ?
:thumb:


----------



## Patrickm

DampDog said:


> I've just given A-Z a go, It's just the finish I'm after. Nice clean looking without being all "shiny" Plus it dries!!! doesn't stay sticky. If it last 2-3 weeks a shot that'll do me nicely..
> 
> Thanks for the tip...


Not a problem your welcome


----------



## MaDMaXX

Honestly, the best stuff i've found (because i hate the shine on all the products, even the ones that don't shine look like a thick coat of black paint)

Anyway, yeah, cheap, easy, great new look to the tyre, 303 Protectant, just wipe on with the sponge after washing the tyre normally with the wheels.


----------



## sebna

AutoGlym is giving nice mat / soft shine effect for me, however it is very uneconomical - bottle lasts only few time on 4 wheels.

So I am looking for something better - for example this tuff new stuff is waayy too shiny for my likening. 

Cheers


----------



## m411mtf

I've just started using Berry Blast Endurance Trim & Tyre Gel. Pretty impressed so far and a little bit of product goes a long way!


----------



## MaDMaXX

sebna said:


> AutoGlym is giving nice mat / soft shine effect for me, however it is very uneconomical - bottle lasts only few time on 4 wheels.
> 
> So I am looking for something better - for example this tuff new stuff is waayy too shiny for my likening.
> 
> Cheers


Yup, my experience too, hence the 303 Protectant.

Lasts ages, great look (i hate the look of tyre dressing) it looks like a new tyre rather than a cleaned up tyre.


----------



## sebna

So you say I should be happy with this 303? Where can I get it in UK or EU?

Thanks


----------



## sebna

Anybody tried Prima tire dressing? Their range of products seems to be getting only good reviews plus they boast natural not glossy look.

Thanks


----------



## MaDMaXX

Oh, yes, i bet you'd be really happy with it. 303 Protectant should also be used on the dashboard and all exterior black trim.

It's a well worth it investment. All detailing places in the UK sell it and it's an american company so you can get it over here too.


----------



## sebna

Clean your car has it - will go for it. Thanks !


----------



## MaDMaXX

You're welcome, and you won't regret it, best part, it's got multiple uses. Don't forget a tyre applicator sponge, really cheap and make it a blast to do each tyre, maybe 15 seconds a wheel?


----------



## PrinceClaybar

re my last post about Megs Endurance. It seems that you can get a new tyre look BUT it depends on the tyre.

I experimented on a Michelin which was pretty plain, (small hatched design but not deep) applied Endurance, let it soak for 5 mins and then agitated with a brush and mopped off with paper towels. Result, new tyre look, not shiny. 

I then tried my 4x4 tyres and realised it's all down to the tyre. I've got the 4x4 shod with Hankooks and these have so many ribs and stripes and details it looks like the designer went mad with an etch-a-sketch. Took perhaps 10 mins to dress each tyre and mopping off was as difficult and took another 5 mins and I did this three times at one hour intervals.

Conclusion; it's possible given a plain(ish) tyre or loads of time.


----------



## MaDMaXX

Good news for the 303 then, just wipe on with the sponge and it's done.

Used it on many many tyre types/designs, always the new look and always very easy and takes no time at all.


----------



## badman1972

How well does 303 work on tyres in the wet, does it run or streak the finish at all?


----------



## MaDMaXX

badman1972 said:


> How well does 303 work on tyres in the wet, does it run or streak the finish at all?


Works perfectly, all the cars I use it on are daily drivers. I wouldn't recommend applying it to a wet tyre though


----------



## zepp85

Im using wolfs just now, this and Swissvax Pneu glossy are my favs. Both give very similar results. 

Make sure you spray them on though, with both products i was dissapointed when i used a sponge applicator . Spray on and leave and they look awsome !


----------



## simonjj

Tuf Shine kits now in stock... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=234971


----------



## MaDMaXX

Interesting, american i assume based on the poor spelling of 'tire' but i've not seen any round here, would be interesting to find out.


----------



## badman1972

MaDMaXX said:


> Works perfectly, all the cars I use it on are daily drivers. I wouldn't recommend applying it to a wet tyre though


Thanks mate, must give it a try out :thumb:


----------



## Superspec

I love Swissvax Pneu, not the glossy one. Looks stunning


----------



## SimonBash

Another vote for Z16 here:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

yip, I use the zaino too...

:thumb:


----------



## Strothow

I used to use megs endurance, and moved to 3M tyre restorer, much less messy, nice matt finish and lasts ages! :thumb:

top marks!


----------



## MaDMaXX

I have to say, regardless of the "finish" i do prefer the effect that looks like there isn't anything on the tyre.


----------



## bero1306

I have now tried AG Tyre Dressing, AG Rubber Cleaner, Eimann Fabrik Black Sapphire, Blackfire Tyre, Turtle Wax Wet n Black, Wolfs Black Out & Meguiars Endurance and none of them last like they say. The best for looks is easily the Blackfire & Wolfs but inc looks and price then its the Megs Gel.


----------



## sebna

I bought Prima Amigo and 303 plus I still have some AG which I like - soon tests. Will do back to back comparison in both longevity and effect type. 

Cheers


----------



## PrinceClaybar

sebna said:


> I bought Prima Amigo and 303 plus I still have some AG which I like - soon tests. Will do back to back comparison in both longevity and effect type.
> Cheers


I've just ordered 303 from Italy (none nearer me ) so will also be able to test probably next week. The Megs is holding up well on the 4x4 wheels (day 6), they still look newly treated but we've got the first day of rain today after a few hot/dry weeks with snow above 1500 mtrs so I guess the real tests start now. Been thinking that with winter on the way longevity is very much a key factor as detailing friendly days become fewer. Be very interesting to see how much of a factor UV or sun-fade has been too.


----------



## MaDMaXX

Hmm, you're in Dover? loads of places in England sell it....


Sometimes, depending on the tyre condition, you will need two coats of 303 to last. Also, beware of applying to dirty tyres and/or to tyres already with remnants of other tyre dressings.

They're usually some sort of coating to hide the tyre underneath, rather than something to bring out the clean tyre, i find this means your'e coating the old tyre dressing rather than getting the 303 effect.


----------



## PrinceClaybar

MaDMaXX said:


> Hmm, you're in Dover? loads of places in England sell it....
> 
> Sometimes, depending on the tyre condition, you will need two coats of 303 to last. Also, beware of applying to dirty tyres and/or to tyres already with remnants of other tyre dressings.
> 
> They're usually some sort of coating to hide the tyre underneath, rather than something to bring out the clean tyre, i find this means your'e coating the old tyre dressing rather than getting the 303 effect.


Interesting - so what would you clean a previously treated (think Megs Endurance, as well as old detailings that I paid for but don't know what was used) tyre with?

- Also it's Dover + keep driving, i.e. head across the water, then keep driving until you find yourself in southern Europe (truly the land of unwaxed cars)


----------



## MaDMaXX

Well i always use BH autowash on cars, i clean the tyre walls with an old sponge and the end of a bucket of water/autowash. However, if it's already got crap on it, i use BH's Surfex HD, watered down maybe 15:1 or 20:1 and you'll see the rubbish/dirt come off.


----------



## sebna

I use Megs APC to clean tire wall however I am not sure if this is good idea


----------



## suhailvirmani

1 more vote for Autosmart Highstyle, always makes my wheels look fresh and stand out a mile away


----------



## PrinceClaybar

MaDMaXX said:


> Well i always use BH autowash on cars, i clean the tyre walls with an old sponge and the end of a bucket of water/autowash. However, if it's already got crap on it, i use BH's Surfex HD, watered down maybe 15:1 or 20:1 and you'll see the rubbish/dirt come off.


Postman came today with my 303 - didn't have time or daylight to do a tyre but on rubber door seals - my goodness, they come up like new!

I notice that 303 recommend re-treating every 3 to 5 weeks, if I can achieve 3 on a tyre that'd be good.

Can't wait for the weekend when I can have a proper play. Thanks for the suggestion, looks like a winner!:thumb:


----------



## MaDMaXX

Yeah, it's not bad is it? Anything black, rubber, plastic etc, it's great.

Like i said, at fist, depending on certain conditions, you might find the look goes patchy until the second/third treatment, i believe this is due to the cleaning.

Speaking of which, don't forget to use it on the dashboard/all the interior, it's excellent at cleaning them and giving them a new look without a nasty coating.


----------



## TheKeano

I use Megs Endurance Tyre Gel cos love the shiny wet look. Also put a little on the extrior trim plastics as it makes them look that little bit blacker and shinier  Sometimes put a bit much on the tyres cos I like the shine so much itll spay down the side of the car later on!


----------



## MaDMaXX

Really?!


----------



## TheKeano

No am!! Sounds really weird I know and are more suitable products but saves money (main advantage cos im a student!!) and means dont have as many products to keep switching to and from. When I remember ill do a before and after pic and stick it up for you guys to see. Just dont put it on any plastics you touch as its a bit greasy!


----------



## PrinceClaybar

Well, I've had a couple of weeks to play with 303 now and can see that it earns a place in my box, but not for tyres. 

I've been treating one tyre with 303 and one with Megs endurance (on the same side of the car so that I can compare) and the 303 lasts about 6 days whereas megs lasts several weeks (depending on road conditions - I've still got a coat on from 4 weeks ago that looks almost new but it's been dry weather).

So 303 - great for door/boot seals and other rubbers, so good find, but (for me at least) just not long-lasting enough for tyres. 

Big thanks to MadMaXX for introducing me to this product.:thumb::detailer:


----------



## DesertDog

Using 303 on tyres in your yukky wet UK conditions is a complete waste of time and expense!


----------



## Trip tdi

Hi Dave, looks like there is alot of different options available for yourself, i would try meguiars hot shine, does give a wet look, but can be decreased to your liking by simply wiping off the residue with a microfibre cloth.

Its very similar to meguiars endurance tyre gel, but does not last as long, but i find it gives a very decent showroom shine.

I think this tyre dressing will certainly bring your new vw polo to a showroom finish on the wheels, keep it oem and new looking.

Hope this helps, can be brought from halfords.


----------



## PrinceClaybar

DesertDog said:


> Using 303 on tyres in your yukky wet UK conditions is a complete waste of time and expense!


I'm not in UK, (Dover + keep driving - 824 km in my case) road conditions here have been mainly dry during the test period (approx 45 mins of rain on one early morning) with a daytime OAT between 20 and 29 degrees so I think you are being somewhat hasty with that generalisation that my road conditions are anything like those in UK.

Each product has it's fans and detractors and it's down to us to test, evaluate and decide - which is exactly what I just did. MadMaxx said it worked for him, but it didn't for me. I'm still grateful he suggested it as I now have a great product for door seals.


----------



## PrinceClaybar

Trip tdi said:


> Hi Dave, looks like there is alot of different options available for yourself, i would try meguiars hot shine, does give a wet look, but can be decreased to your liking by simply wiping off the residue with a microfibre cloth.
> 
> Its very similar to meguiars endurance tyre gel, but does not last as long, but i find it gives a very decent showroom shine.
> 
> I think this tyre dressing will certainly bring your new vw polo to a showroom finish on the wheels, keep it oem and new looking.
> 
> Hope this helps, can be brought from halfords.


thanks Trip, I think I'll stick with Megs Endurance for the time being (I've still got most of the bottle - :lol I'm learning how to get the 'new but not glossy' look a bit better now, as somebody said somewhere else this detailing lark is all about technique. The tyres on the VW are not such a challenge - it was the Hankooks on the 4x4 that nearly drove me mad with all the fiddly cross hatching that harboured the Megs and then slung it onto the bodywork first drive, causing me to say many bad, bad words. I'm really grateful for your suggestion 'tho and as it's Megs may well be up for it in future (Sadly the local Halfords is probably Dover - 824 Km away!)


----------



## Grizzle

DampDog said:


> Could someone please suggest me a decent tyre dressing. I've not really bothered before just used some Halfords Carplan stuff simply because It's what I found in at the back of the garage.
> 
> I'm not mad keen on the really slik shiny look, I prefer the new tyre look if that makes sense.


Blackfire Tire Gel :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

DesertDog said:


> Using 303 on tyres in your *yukky wet UK conditions* is a complete waste of time and expense!


yeh yeh rub it in :lol:


----------



## MaDMaXX

Glad you like 303, i'm sorry it's not working for your tyres though 

I'm curious, i notice the same thing, basically meaning that i needed a 2 to 3 applications, not at the same time, so each time i washed the car, and then it would last for way way longer.


Either way, like you said, it's great on black plastic and rubber, don't forget to use it on the dashboard and inner door panels, it's *really* good for cleaning it and giving a good finish, just make sure you wipe it off thoroughly.


----------



## PrinceClaybar

Grizzle said:


> Blackfire Tire Gel :thumb:


Oh no Grizzle, no... Bad bad bad - I'd just decided I was happy and now I've got to go and buy another bottle of something mysterious to tinker with:lol:


----------



## PrinceClaybar

MaDMaXX said:


> Glad you like 303, i'm sorry it's not working for your tyres though
> 
> I'm curious, i notice the same thing, basically meaning that i needed a 2 to 3 applications, not at the same time, so each time i washed the car, and then it would last for way way longer.
> 
> Either way, like you said, it's great on black plastic and rubber, don't forget to use it on the dashboard and inner door panels, it's *really* good for cleaning it and giving a good finish, just make sure you wipe it off thoroughly.


Perhaps it's a build up thing as you say - I was surprised that it disappeared so quickly. Perhaps I'll give it another go when I'm not under the cosh due to inbound inclement weather. At present it bodywork protection - that's the priority.

PS - what happens if you don't wipe it off thoroughly enough ?


----------



## DesertDog

PrinceClaybar said:


> PS - what happens if you don't wipe it off thoroughly enough ?


It just chucks off onto your lower door panels, just like any other product which has been applied to excess. No harm done, just a bit of a mess...


----------



## MaDMaXX

I think he was referring to the 303 on the dash?

As for tyres, 303 never flings, it's not a thick thing. And yes, everything i've applied it to, because it's a cleaner as well, seems to lift out whatever is stuck in it and the effect is really short life. Like i said though, after a reapplication or two it looks very natural and lasts.


As for not wiping it off the dash, it's nothing bad, just if you touch it, you get "stuff" on your hands which i don't like. On top of that, in the right light, you can see where you wiped it, it's just by design you should wipe it thoroughly.


----------



## Carshine

G6 Hypercoat from CG is the far best tyredressing I have tested. Used to love the Endurance Gel, but got tired of the sling and non-durability.


----------

